# Introducing "Frame Games - Rebus word shuffle puzzle"



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

*Introducing "Frame Games - Rebus word shuffle puzzle"*

http://www.amazon.com/FRAME-GAMES-Rebus-shuffle-puzzle/dp/B00CKBWV0Y/

Want to work out your brain while having
the most creative fun you can imagine?











Puzzle that pushes your brain into its
creative high gear. Build your vocabulary,
stretch your imagination, and test your
ability on deductive reasoning.








This is the fountain of youth for your brain.




















Link to the Amazon app store:
http://www.amazon.com/FRAME-GAMES-Rebus-shuffle-puzzle/dp/B00CKBWV0Y/


----------

